# Foster the kits?



## yannimom (May 23, 2011)

I have a doe that already has 2 strikes.  One, because she is an attack doe with a terrible personality.  Two, because with her first litter she stomped them to death on the 2nd day.  I bred her again, thinking first litter many does will lose.  She delivered today.  One on the wire, a bloody blob that I am not sure what it is, and something squiggling in the nestbox.  I am afraid that if I try to check, she will go in there and stomp them (it).  If I try to take her out, she runs and will surely stomp.  I have 2 other does that also delivered today.  One has 6 and one has four.  The 6 is a first timer and the 4 has had one other litter and raised all 5.  My question is do I remove the kits now and give them to one of the other does and cull old meanie pants?  Or do I let her try again and just don't bother her about it.  Sorry this is so long!


----------



## matefrio (May 23, 2011)

yannimom said:
			
		

> I have a doe that already has 2 strikes.  One, because she is an attack doe with a terrible personality.  Two, because with her first litter she stomped them to death on the 2nd day.  I bred her again, thinking first litter many does will lose.  She delivered today.  One on the wire, a bloody blob that I am not sure what it is, and something squiggling in the nestbox.  I am afraid that if I try to check, she will go in there and stomp them (it).  If I try to take her out, she runs and will surely stomp.  I have 2 other does that also delivered today.  One has 6 and one has four.  The 6 is a first timer and the 4 has had one other litter and raised all 5.  My question is do I remove the kits now and give them to one of the other does and cull old meanie pants?  Or do I let her try again and just don't bother her about it.  Sorry this is so long!


I think you've answered your own question. Don't breed\keep anything that has undesirable traits.


----------

